# f350 6.5' bed replacement



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

My f350 is rusting, it doesn't need to be replaced now, but I would like to find out were i can get a good but cheap 6.5' bed for a 2001 f350. I looked on ebay but there way to much. 

Any ideas where i can buy one?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

www.car-part.com

i got mine for $1300


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

is that what they usually go for now a days


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it a regular bed or flatbed your looking at?

I vote turning it into a flatbed.



...........


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

regular pickup bed, i dont need a flat bed.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have seen clean bed range from $900 to $7,000 depending on location around he country.
short beds are harder to find, so you usually have to jump when you do find one.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I looked for a long time till we found a clean one . Got it for 600 but it was 3 hrs away. If I had to do it all over again I would have just put a flatbed on it. Once you get it you still have to paint it. Shortbed beds are a somewhat rare find


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

if u go to the local junk yard they can do a search for u even get it for u


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

The short box beds are tough to find..at least around here. I just replaced the bed on my 2003 and it took me about six months to locate one that wasnt 1000 miles away, way overpriced, or completley rusted. Good luck!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i may sell mine if i find a service body or nice flat bed but i am far from u


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowish10;1528916 said:


> regular pickup bed, i dont need a flat bed.


You can go where they sell Flatbeds and most of time they will have take off factory beds or they may know where you can find one


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Morrissey snow removal;1529358 said:


> i may sell mine if i find a service body or nice flat bed but i am far from u


Well its still okay now, Im just going to wait until its totally rusted out. But thanks!


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Antlerart06;1529510 said:


> You can go where they sell Flatbeds and most of time they will have take off factory beds or they may know where you can find one


Thanks ill try that!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Good Luck!! I wnet threw the same thing trying to find one this spring for my truck! I gave up serching when i found this for a steal!! Now I dont ever have to worry about rust again! It is a fiberglass service body.


----------

